# Windows 10: MKV support out of the box



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Microsoft has released Windows 10 build 9860 and if you haven't downloaded it yet, here is how you can do so. Since its release, we have been digging through the new OS and finding all kinds of new features that were not announced when the build was released.
> 
> One item that is new in Windows 10 that was not present in Windows 8.1 is support for MKV files out of the box. For those who do not know, MKV files are a popular format for movies and the addition of this support will likely appease many Windows users.


Windows 10: MKV support out of the box - Neowin


----------

